# Ceiling Fan buzz/hum?



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

I have some Huntington Beach ceiling fans that have started buzzing and humming. How can I fix this?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Teach them the words :laughing:


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh, that's a great idea! :whistling2:


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

ROFLMAO......U TUBE VERY LOL CUTE 2 
So are you saying you did not save the lifetime warranty info or register your fans? How about the receipt from 8 years ago?

If you don't enjoy the:whistling2: it might be time to just buy some new fans.

Send in the card and tape the warranty to the bottom of a kitchen drawer or the back of a cabinet.. When this happens again you will at least have a chance at finding your paperwork. ( now where did I put it...I saw it somewhere...)

Planned obsolescence...and good marketing...gotcha!


----------



## Winchester (Aug 27, 2008)

Check to see if the fan blades are tight. I had a noise that simply was a vibration of the blades not being secure.

Best of luck.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

As Winchester suggested, check for loose fan blades, loose light globes and loose mounting to the ceiling. If all of the noisy ones are on one or two ciruits only, check for proper voltage to the fans. Are these fans on a dimmer and is the correct type / size installed? Fan motors will fail prematurely with low voltage.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

...maybe it was Hamilton Bay?

Everything's tight - I tightened everything when I first moved in. These fans came with the house. 3 of them are remote-controlled with 3-speed/reverse and dimming lights. The rest are just manually operated on dedicated switches throughout the house. On the hummers the humming will start when the fan is switched into motion. I think the lights are what are buzzing.

Lifetime Warranty...lifetime's up...


----------



## Winchester (Aug 27, 2008)

DIYtestdummy said:


> ...maybe it was Hamilton Bay?
> 
> Everything's tight - I tightened everything when I first moved in. These fans came with the house. 3 of them are remote-controlled with 3-speed/reverse and dimming lights. The rest are just manually operated on dedicated switches throughout the house. On the hummers the humming will start when the fan is switched into motion. I think the lights are what are buzzing.
> 
> Lifetime Warranty...lifetime's up...


Are they CFL bulbs? Our Hamilton Bay that we have in our family does not like CFL bulbs and they flicker and hummmm. (To no specific tune...lol)

I guess to troubleshoot then, you need to turn on the fan and lights separately.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

No, no CFL's. They don't work without a constant source. I don't even think they are saving any electricity in the most-used lights, since my bill is the same. They had those obnoxiously bright clear hot bulbs in them originally; I replaced them with low-watt soft whites and still had to take a couple out. The buzz is actually high pitched.


----------



## JohnJak (Jun 28, 2008)

47_47 said:


> As Winchester suggested, check for loose fan blades, loose light globes and loose mounting to the ceiling. If all of the noisy ones are on one or two ciruits only, check for proper voltage to the fans. Are these fans on a dimmer and is the correct type / size installed? Fan motors will fail prematurely with low voltage.


+1

Also note that sometimes the chain drapes over the globe and will give a vibrating/humming sound off. Apply some tape to the chain where it meats the globe.

Your electrical has a lot to do with motor noise also.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

You could try and remove all of the globes and bulbs to see if the noise goes away. If it is a globe, usually lightly touching the globe will stop the resonance.

The last few Hunter fans I installed, had rubber feet which were installed between the mounting plate and the ceiling. Maybe yours are missing. 

I'd take down one fan and inspect everything for proper installation and tightness, check the fan boxes too. Short of a loose part, I think the only way to get rid of the noise is replacement.


----------



## Ceiling Fan Expert (Oct 9, 2008)

In 90% it are the ceiling fan blades that make noise. Make sure that all of the screws in the blades are tight and secure. 

How to fix a noisy ceiling fan


----------

